# Question à propos du jailbreak Ipad 2



## Boboss29 (22 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à vous, je suis un nouvel utilisateur de l'Ipad 2, j'ai la version wifi 64 go, depuis 3 semaines. Je l'ai mis à jour en IOS5, et je prend un pied monstre à l'utiliser au quotidien. 

Mon utilisation principale reste du surf sur internet, quelques jeux, et des films peinards sur le canap (pendant que ma copine regarde ses séries à la TV).

Par contre comme beaucoup de monde, je reste un poil déçu de la non compatibilité avec flash. Même si au quotidien ça ne gêne pas &#279; norm&#279;ment, il m'est tout de même arrivé de ne pas a voir accès à quelques sites... E j'ai vu qu'en le jailbreakant, il était possible d'installer un lecteur flash, Frash je crois. Or l'Ipad 2 sur ios 5 n'est pas encore jailbreakable. Ma question est : pourra t il l'être un jour, ou bien est ce que cela est impossible ? Car apparement c'est le prcesseur A5 qui ne le permet pas ? Les versions antérieur de ios sur ipad 2 etaient elles jailbreackable ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Azergoth (9 Décembre 2011)

j'y connais rien, mais a mon avis, ça va venir 

je l'attends aussi avec impatience! il y a déjà des versions "foireuses" appelée "untethered" mais qui sont potentiellement instables.


----------



## Cédric74 (10 Décembre 2011)

Il y a eu aujourd'hui une première démonstration de jailbreak dIos5 unthetered : 
http://www.fredzone.org/jailbreak-untethered-ios-5-video-897


----------



## Azergoth (10 Décembre 2011)

Excellent nouvelle  je vais aller voir ça tout de suite tiens!


----------

